# Shelf Life Of Unopened ADA Aquasoil Amazonia "New"?



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Pretty much it's just dirt. Does dirt have a shelf life?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

This is extra-special fancy dirt from Japan, though. It can break down and moisture can be lost. And I'm sure nutrients fade over time - that's my primary concern.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

You could keep it in storage for a year easily with no issues. That's the longest I've seen it go. The sealed bag does a lot to retain moisture.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Perfect! Thanks for chiming in, oh ADA Wise One.

I was fishing for an excuse to hoard as much dirt as possible.



Francis Xavier said:


> You could keep it in storage for a year easily with no issues. That's the longest I've seen it go. The sealed bag does a lot to retain moisture.


----------

